# Myths in meat production rant...



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

As some of you may have figured out I am very passionate about producing a safe product with my show wethers. They all go to market and I know they are all a safe product for the consumer. I take pride in that. So its not a far fetched that I would be.passionate about this in other species as well. I saw a Facebook post today, on a pro vegan, PETA supporting page mind you (another issue I have is animal rights groups... can't stand them but that's a whole different story) on this.page they post a picture of a wholesale pork loin before cutting into pork chops which had evidently had a growth that was busted and exposed a ton of green pus(not sure this is real, just what they posted.). On the caption they said processing plants cut out these tumors and the clean the meat with a bleach solution! Anyone who has worked anywhere in livestock knows bleach is NOT allowed on meat when being processed. They went on to say that over 65 percent of slaughter beef and hogs contain these internal growths and are dismissed. Not true. Processing plants will through out any meat with growths or damage of any type along with all meat on the table with it, put dye on it so everyone knows it is bad and it is thrown out. 

It amazes me how many myths and misinformation there is in livestock production... from over use of antibiotics without minding withdrawal period, to abuse in the farm and not having healthy animals in general. It makes me so angry when people post these things to try to change misinformed peoples opinions to their own

I will be working a hog farm this summer and aim to learn everything possible to help inform these people and hopefully, one day put an end to it. 

I hate that our hard work ensuring a safe product is being tarnished by ignorance. I am very tempted to comment on this persons post where they shared it on Facebook.... embarrasses me to be Facebook friends with them to be very honest. 

Thanks for reading my rant and I apologize for going nuts... it just irks me and I know most, if not all member will agree with me.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I actually enjoyed reading that.  
I will be honest, I sometimes get sucked in to their propaganda and get upset and then realise most of these groups make up these things, or take one bad situation and throw it across the board and say every farm is like that.
Makes me want to punch them in the face


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

From what I've seen, they base their ads off of illegal, or non-US factories and plants. And most of the stuff they make up are probably lies...I saw this one ad, with a full length video of them slaughtering animals, the way they slaughtered them? _Not_ legal in the US. It was a really horrid video. Honestly, these people don't care about animals like they say they do. If they did they would get the facts, not some puffed up terror video from another country. I totally agree with your view point, it really is sad that people do this just to make themselves seem right.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

My personal opinion is that.... You should copy what you said here. Take it to Facebook. And put it in a comment on that person's post!!!! Thank you for standing up to the livestock ranchers and meat producers


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I enjoy being a meat production advocate and educating people on the horrible things animal rights groups will tell ignorant people. I actually did a 4H presentation on how terrible PETA is my first year in 4H... so yeah I am very passionate 

I gave into temptation and instead of calling the person out in public I messaged them and educated them. Its up to them what they post on Facebook and I won't say they can't or tell them to take it off but a little advocating and education never hurt anyone right? And who knows, they may decide to remove it!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thats all non us stuff but people who dont know that believe it.

A person from (usda?) checks all meat before it is processed!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Thats all non us stuff but people who dont know that believe it.
> 
> A person from (usda?) checks all meat before it is processed!!
> 
> ...


Exactly! Well I was told to watch Food Inc which is a global documentary about fast food and over seas meat production. Some people just don't want to learn. I was told to watch it and get with him... challenge accepted! I will watch it and give my honest opinion but after reading.descriptions I'm already guessing it will be the same.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Its not necesarally fake.
Its just not true in the us

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

The fake part is saying they allow it in the US and the over 65 percent of cattle and hogs processed in the US have internal abscesses. 

I know it occurs in other countries but the fact that the group said it was in the US bothers me. The lack of research for facts is just shocking


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I never saw where they said it was in the us my bad

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, it was a pro vegan group trying to convince people to abandon animal products. Those people get under my skin... if your going to post it at least have your facts straight and be honest about where these slack regulations are.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I actually know a girl who is vegan, and I was talking to her one day about it. And my views on it were that they are free from animal products because of the cruelty(?) involved in obtaining the products. So I said what if I had my own free-range pet chickens, and ate their eggs? I mean, they are treated very well and they lay eggs anyway so I might as well eat them. And the poor girl wanted to say it's wrong but I don't think she knew why. 
I also said I want to have my own goat for milk from an animal I know is treated well and she was telling me I shouldn't /force/ an animal to get pregnant (they call it raping), take her babies(kidnapping) and then her milk(thievery? slavery?). I was shocked at the way they view these kinds of thing.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It is very sad. I have nothing against being vegan, I drink goat's milk because it helps me be healthy. I want to be an advocate for humanely raised livestock. I believe it is invaluable to be somewhat self-sufficient for our milk, meat, and eggs, and feel incredibly blessed that I have the chance to do so. These animals have taught me so much, raising livestock the right way is the most rewarding job I can think of, honestly.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

goatgirl132 said:


> Its not necesarally fake.
> Its just not true in the us
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


Well, that is until the USDA goes the route of the FDA. If the far rights "Get rid of all regulations" ever happens there will be no difference between here & other countries.

As far as Peta, I agree 100%, when I worked rescue we took in 22 dogs that Peta had sent to be euthanized because "We do not deal with household pets"


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

In two months time I barely recognized my nephew. He was thin to begin with. But he decided to quit eating meat because of a film he saw and his family followed. Not me. I've been thru the anemic blood transfusion stage. I love my meat now.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

People that go vegitarian properly will look just like youand me
But most dont do it properly

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Iv looked in to ALOT of what peeta does and its ALOT of us 4h ers and ffa kids

I was reading one article about pige and its bc we hit them on their "sinsetive" noses with our whips and pipes<yeah the same sensative noses they ground out gravel and concrete with?> 
And we pack em so tight into trailers that theirbinsides start commin out of their butts <no?Thats because they get to cold that starts happening>

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> It is very sad. I have nothing against being vegan, I drink goat's milk because it helps me be healthy. I want to be an advocate for humanely raised livestock. I believe it is invaluable to be somewhat self-sufficient for our milk, meat, and eggs, and feel incredibly blessed that I have the chance to do so. These animals have taught me so much, raising livestock the right way is the most rewarding job I can think of, honestly.


I agree. I like knowing that I can raise my own food and I know where it comes from. Plus, its more cost effective than buying grocery store meat.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Iv looked in to ALOT of what peeta does and its ALOT of us 4h ers and ffa kids
> 
> I was reading one article about pige and its bc we hit them on their "sinsetive" noses with our whips and pipes<yeah the same sensative noses they ground out gravel and concrete with?>
> And we pack em so tight into trailers that theirbinsides start commin out of their butts <no?Thats because they get to cold that starts happening>
> ...


We had a PETA spokes person come to one of our goat shows. This woman went on to tell me how cruel it was to shave them, make them exercise and feed them to my liking and sell for meat. Not to.mention I drag them to shows, pull their tails when they won't walk and I brace them. I simply told her she has no idea the care that goes into my animals.and invited her to the house so she could see how well they are cared. Of course, she tried handing me some vegan pamphlets and told me how.wrong I was and went to carry her anti animal agriculture signs shouting and telling us how we were monsters. Eventually she left, when the show officials offered to call the PD for trespassing and.disrupting the peace


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Dani-1995 said:


> We had a PETA spokes person come to one of our goat shows. This woman went on to tell me how cruel it was to shave them, make them exercise and feed them to my liking and sell for meat. Not to.mention I drag them to shows, pull their tails when they won't walk and I brace them. I simply told her she has no idea the care that goes into my animals.and invited her to the house so she could see how well they are cared. Of course, she tried handing me some vegan pamphlets and told me how.wrong I was and went to carry her anti animal agriculture signs shouting and telling us how we were monsters. Eventually she left, when the show officials offered to call the PD for trespassing and.disrupting the peace


So thy dont eat or Exersize in the wild? They dont pull echother tail? They dont brace to get food from trees naturaly? 
Thatsball i would have said to the persion.

Dogs dont naturally ride in cars but petas just fine with us taking our dogs in cars. Theres no cars out in the wild!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I also hate they way those activists say that breeding animals is wrong. They try tell everyone that breeding is "rape"
uhm I'm sorry but I'm fairly certain that in any natural situation they would be pregnant as soon as their body comes into oestrus, which is probably dangerous in many cases if they aren't full mature.
idk man this topic gets me riled up.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Well they breed at an unnatural age in the wild

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I told her my animals had it better than she did. My goats like to brace and they usually like to exercise

PETA's goal is for animals to have the same rights as humans. They don't want us to have pets or do anything with animals period. Look up PETA stats over the last ten years.... I think its like 92 percent


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Okay PETA, so where are all these domesticated animals going to go?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Exactly. Ingrid Newkirk, the head boss at PETA is a pig insulin user but tells everyone else it is wrong and would rather us let our pets in the wild to fend for theirselves.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The sad thing is, domesticated animals, when well cared for, can actually have BETTER lives than in the wild. They don't have to fight to survive, they have each other, and they have loving caretakers. They have fresh air, exercise, and a purpose. I don't understand how that is cruel.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> The sad thing is, domesticated animals, when well cared for, can actually have BETTER lives than in the wild. They don't have to fight to survive, they have each other, and they have loving caretakers. They have fresh air, exercise, and a purpose. I don't understand how that is cruel.


My thoughts exactly!

Per the advice of my family and friends I am starting a blog... it will be all aspects of animal agriculture including the great things 4H and FFA stand for and do.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> idk man this topic gets me riled up.


The exact reason I have yet to comment! LOL!

PETA really gets to me! So I will leave it at that and continue not to comment LOL!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

IMO peta probably used either a large scale meat processing plant for a food conglomerate or an illegal one (I vote large scale plant). If your meat goats go to a local slaughter house, then I would have no doubt that none of those things occur there. This is where the info from Food Inc comes from...it's the industrialized farms and slaughterhouses that are doing all the craziness....

This is why I always tell people to buy local, buy direct from your farmer. You get the best animals that was growing with tender, loving care! 

PETA groups get carried away sometimes, and being vegan is not the answer. Cruelty free products also extend to the fruits and vegetables they buy that were probably farmed by peasants that aren't paid very much...I mean how can an avocado that was grown in Mexico, shipped to the US cost $0.99? I live in Barbados, and our local avocados cost $2.50....how does that make sense?

Anyway Dani, you know you love your animals and treat them humanely all the way through. Don't let some crazy activists spoil your day!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't help myself..... THIS is what started me looking into Peta. I used to donate $500 yearly to them for 7 years... I want a refund!!!

Warning: Some of the following graphic photos may distress the reader. I share an older version of this article on FB every couple of months as a reminder! Now I will be sharing this one instead.....

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nathan-j-winograd/peta-kills-puppies-kittens_b_2979220.html


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> I can't help myself..... THIS is what started me looking into Peta. I used to donate $500 yearly to them for 7 years... I want a refund!!!
> 
> Warning: Some of the following graphic photos may distress the reader. I share an older version of this article on FB every couple of months as a reminder! Now I will be sharing this one instead.....
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nathan-j-winograd/peta-kills-puppies-kittens_b_2979220.html


That's alot like the article that pushed me to do a presentation and really speak out about the truth of animal rights. I am pro animal welfare, which is totally different than animal rights. I actually used some of those photos in it. One judge commented that I had a.strong stomach, but hey I warned then before hand and the head people said they were ok.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ok but what trows me off is that none of Thats legal

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its all about a celebrity status. They get people like Carrie Underwood to endorse them and hide behind her and other peoples fame while doing all these.things that are illegal. 

Anytime I see a PETA protest, which i have twice, I simply have to turn and walk away. It is amazing how many people are misinformed. I think we as meat producers should have a goal to shut PETA down. I mean, it goes further than just animals and agriculture. They give money that is said to spend saving animals.on their salaries and giving it ELF and other groups like them.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

I know its all about celeberty indorsements. Just like any other product. Like Larry the cable guy doing that heart burn stuff or katty Perry do that proactive stuff.

But if their show shure about all their facts then peta could be shut down isnt throwing animals just ina trashcan illegal?

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, that was pretty graphic. But stuff like that needs to be known.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Most of the vegans I know who spread anti-meat propaganda have never been to a farm. They anthropomorphize livestock and attribute human feelings, morals, and values to animals. They don't know that noble chickens will eat another wounded chicken alive. They don't appreciate how much sickness and misery will destroy the quality and profit margin of a herd. They can't understand that someone can love an animal, give it a wonderful life, and then in the fullness of time, take its life humanely and respectfully and thereby giving it a higher purpose. They just spew self-aggrandizing propaganda that they've regurgitated from an unverified source.

Somehow they are able to make bigoted ignorance look like enlightened intelligence; its eerie.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I couldn't agree more, Axykatt! Then you have those who think for just falls from the sky but thats a whole different story.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Alotbof them dont realize without farmers they would be naked and hungry... Literly.
Think about it!!!

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Axykatt said:


> They can't understand that someone can love an animal, give it a wonderful life, and then in the fullness of time, take its life humanely and respectfully and thereby giving it a higher purpose.


Thank you, thank you. :clap: Exactly right.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

goatgirl132 said:


> Alotbof them dont realize without farmers they would be naked and hungry... Literly.
> Think about it!!!
> 
> show goat/lamb equipment
> www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


I actually helped put on a workshop called "No farms, No food" and we all were like "well really, no food, no clothes, more limited health care... so youd be hungry, naked and sick.". That became our whole message at the end of each session. It was amazing how many kids didn't realize how much farming helped... we went through everything. Animal ag, by products, fruits and vegetable production and all the steps for each. In all honesty I didn't realize how much farmers did until I started researching


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Well, that is until the USDA goes the route of the FDA. If the far rights "Get rid of all regulations" ever happens there will be no difference between here & other countries.
> 
> As far as Peta, I agree 100%, when I worked rescue we took in 22 dogs that Peta had sent to be euthanized because "We do not deal with household pets"


I am about as "far right" (fiscally) as anyone. And, we do NOT want to get rid of all regulations. That is just silly and who ever told you that is probably a liberal.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Di said:


> I am about as "far right" (fiscally) as anyone. And, we do NOT want to get rid of all regulations. That is just silly and who ever told you that is probably a liberal.


I agree. My whole family is very far right and we don't want the regulations gone at all. I think a safe, healthy, tasty product is what we all need to strive for and USDA is not getting rid of any regulations.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Same here Dani! My family is strictly conservative and honsetly when I try to understand the other side I can't! Some of the things they are pushing for make no sense at all. I try to be respectful and look at it from a different view point, but it still doesn't click.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> Same here Dani! My family is strictly conservative and honsetly when I try to understand the other side I can't! Some of the things they are pushing for make no sense at all. I try to be respectful and look at it from a different view point, but it still doesn't click.


Same here but I'm sure that they think the same thing about our views. It can be hard to see it from other peoples views... not just politically but how we raise our goats to types of cars we drive to what we believe in education wise... I'll be the first to admit that I have a hard time seeing things other peoples way.


----------

